# getting into S2



## iflekstad (Mar 9, 2002)

This forum seems a little quiet, but I'll try anyways. I'm selling my 3rd belowed Corrado in favour of an S2 (1991, 3B engine). It's a high milage car (186k miles) and I'd like any input on what certain things to check for...
Thanx


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: getting into S2 (iflekstad)*

Being mainly a North American forum, it'll be tough to get opinions on a car we didnt get. So good luck in your search and I hope you have luck finding information. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: getting into S2 (HarvVAG)*

186K miles on a '91 isn't that high. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
With any 20vt engine, it's very important that a good service record is there for you to look over. Regular manitenance is the key to long life.
These engines, as long as they aren't overboosted, or abused are very robust.
Your best bet is to get either a stock model, or a lightly modified car, that hasn't been raced.
The transmissions are pretty tough, but if the car was drag-raced in anyway, the 1st gear will be in rough shape.
The bodies are fully galvinzed, so if you see any rust anywhere, it's becuase of a poorly done repair job.
You can check the condition of the turbo, by pulling off the output hose, and look for any major oil deposits.
(or to just obseve any smoke from the tailpipe when accelerating)
The timing belt should be changed often, if it breaks, you'll need some new valves...
Consulting with an independent Audi garage, to look over the car with you is a big help.


_Modified by Sepp at 11:40 PM 1-7-2007_


----------

